

Emacsrookie.com - Hints about the emacs text editor - samueltonini
http://www.emacsrookie.com
Today I launched emacsrookie.com. All about emacs and the hidden treasures. Enjoy
======
rawsyntax
cool site, I look forward to your emacs tips.

I have been doing a "Learn Emacs" series on my blog for a while now.
<http://rawsyntax.com/tagged/emacs> and I have a lot more post ideas in the
works.

~~~
samueltonini
Hi rawsyntax

thanks, must say your site looks nice too and I definitely like the idea of
articles with videos to show off. Great job.

sam

